# Seiko T27 On Ebay



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

item number 4927322796

cheap so far......Who wanted one?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Interesting to read the description,

If its the same as the one I had, it certainly didnt have an alarm.

Roger


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

I don't have one of these but I have been looking for one at a reasonable price. However, the description is sounding alarm bells - isn't the 6 o'clock sub dial for the constant seconds rather than for the chrono? If so and everything is working as it should, it should be fairly obvious what the dials are for, even without the instructions. Add to that that the seller has not been able to set or advance the date I think the watch may not be in as good a condition as it could be.

That said, it's not a bad price at the moment and there may actually be nothing wrong with it. One to keep an eye on.

Cheers, Olly


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Damm, it only went for Â£42 ... and I missed it.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Me too....


----------



## magirus (May 8, 2004)

Hi. I have just received this watch and all of the functions work fine. The only niggle is that the sweep hand and the minute counter at 12 don't quite zero correctly, and it could really do with a new crystal. I intended to have a new battery and service done anyway, so I will have the niggles sorted at the same time. From what I have read here and on other fora I think Chealwatch are the people for the job.I am sure the watch will come back in excellent shape.When I get the watch back I'll have a go at posting my first ever pics and give you all a larf! Regards, MAGIRUS.


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

Congratulations! As the watch is basically in working order Â£42 was a bargain price. A slightly cleaner example went for about Â£125 not long after.

Cheers, Olly


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Sounds like there's nothing wrong with your watch anyway. Misalignment of the hands is common on these, particualarly after a battery change.

Easily fixed though - pull the crown to the setting position. Then depress the individual chrono buttons until the pointers line up. Simple as that.

BTW, Â£42 is good even for an unissued one.

Foggy


----------



## Jules (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi I think it might have been me you guys were originally remembering that I wanted a 1st generation RAF issue Seiko chronograph, a 7A28 (from Foggy's website - Thanks!) to replace the one I had stolen.

Funnily enough I had the offer of one of these from a mate who's still in the mob - but I turned it down for two reasons. 1) He was going to say he lost it and I felt a bit dishonest. 2) It wasn't "my" model anyway.

Wifey says even if I get another I won't feel the same way about it









And she's probably right









But I wouldn't mind giving it a go ...

Have bid on a couple on e-bay - one went for ~ Â£230 and another over Â£300. I'd ideally like to pay about Â£150. Maybe I'm dreaming ...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi Jules.....Sorry that finding 'your' watch is difficult...Â£300









Get yourself one of Roys new Chronos and have something much more exclusive for Â£100


----------

